
Ask HN: HRs and Management are asking me to Not raise a concern anymore - mild_confusion
Summary of Problem: - work at India Office of a Famous, Big Software Company.
- The offer letter which is issued does NOT mention a certain deduction.<p>- I raised this issue using the official HR tools meant for employee concerns.<p>- The response I got was continuous denial and on asking multiple question over many months ( 6+ ), the HR response now is,<p>&quot;they do not want to hear it anymore.&quot;<p>Same response of My manager now.<p>Details and more:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepad.org&#x2F;w513MqdS
======
codeonfire
Maybe things are different in India, but why did you think HR is going to help
you? HR is absolutely worthless to non-management employees. Its a totally
corrupt profession. My policy is if I absolutely have to talk to HR and can't
solve it another way I will just quit instead.

~~~
mild_confusion
The tools which are meant for employee concerns send the message ( email
trigger ) to HR department.

------
tcrews
Is the yearly increase substantial?

Do you still think the yearly insurance price is competitive with other
offerings in the market?

Is the insurance price being adjusted for inflation only?

If so, is your salary adjusted for inflation?

Do you like working there?

~~~
mild_confusion
Yes

No

They claim that, but there was no information given about it

No

Yes, but not anymore.

~~~
tcrews
That's unfortunate. Nobody likes to feel cheated at work.

I'd suggest to try and remediate the situation first. Try to cancel the
insurance and get your money back if possible.

If that doesn't work and working there isn't that great anymore (no friends,
not learning much, career dead-end, no perspective of higher salary, etc)..
_I_ would look for another job if I could afford that financially.

In big corporations, as much as your boss may like you and the work you do,
his/her hands might be tied: no leverage with HR, they have a "problem" to
deal with, since official channels have been used to complain.. now that might
be making him/her look bad to other higher ups, etc.

Best of luck.

~~~
mild_confusion
> cancel the insurance and get your money back if possible.

Not an option.

>no leverage with HR,

This process almost feels like an organized scam and well thought of.

Generally the company is very vocal about the "process orientation" and "well
defined policies".

But, in this case, it took quite an effort to take them out of denial mode,
and now that they are out of denial mode, they just do not respond.

------
qwrusz
What are you asking HN? There is no question here.

